# HOW TO: Everything HP Pavilion zv5000

## Travers

HOW TO: Everything HP Pavilion zv5000

This HOWTO (which is actively maintained; see the timestamp at the very bottom) takes aim at getting all of the zv5000's hardware up and running in Gentoo Linux. If you're a proud, new owner, congratulations! All your hardware is supported to a very workable extent. 

Note: Hewlett-Packard (HP) no longer manufactures the zv5000 laptop. ='(

Note: Hewlett-Packard (HP) is recalling laptop batteries; those shipped with the zv5000 are affected. Go to http://bpr.hpordercenter.com/bpr/ to recieve new batteries if yours are affected.

Further inquiries about this HOWTO should be directed to Travers Buda   ( travers buda at gmail com )

1.PCI Hardware List

2.Touchpad

3.Xorg.conf Refresh and Sync Rates

4.Nvidia GeForce4 440 Go 64M

5.Wireless via Ndiswrapper or bcm43xx

6.Support for Sound and Ethernet in Kernel 

7.Under the hood: servicing the fans; m-pci slot?

8.Hard Buttons, Card Reader, and Modem

9.Full Xorg conf

1. Output of lspci:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

0000:00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] (rev a3)

0000:02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)
```

2.Touchpad

The touchpad is a AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpad. Should work without any fiddling (provided generic mouse drivers are built into or modularized in kernel.) Gentoo patched kernels are known to cause the touchpad not to work. If you add the below section into your Xorg conf, you should get fairly typical sensitiviy et al., and the scroll part on the right will also work. The synaptics package must be installed 

```

 Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "SendCoreEvents"             "yes"

   Option "Protocol"                   "auto-dev"

   Option "Device"                     "/dev/input/event3"

   Option "LeftEdge"                   "120"

   Option "RightEdge"                  "830"

   Option "TopEdge"                    "120"

   Option "BottomEdge"                 "650"

   Option "FingerLow"                  "14"

   Option "FingerHigh"                 "15"

   Option "MaxTapTime"                 "130"

   Option "MaxTapMove"                 "5"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"       "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta"            "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta"           "40"

   Option "MinSpeed"                   "0.45"

   Option "MaxSpeed"                   "1.05"

   Option "AccelFactor"                "0.04"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"         "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"         "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling"            "1"

   Option "TapButton1"                 "1"

   Option "TapButton2"                 "2"

   Option "TapButton3"                 "3"

   Option "LockedDrops"                "1"

 EndSection

```

You need [Device Drivers-> Input device support->Event interface] in your kernel if you include the above touchpad configuration in your Xorg conf. If  you intend to use a USB mouse, you need this code in your Xorg conf (the particular code below is in the top of the file):

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "USB"      "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "OffTime"        "20"

EndSection

```

If you want to exclusively use the touchpad, you still need to have the [InputDevice    "Touchpad" "CorePointer"] in the top (the identifier in the top of the Xorg and the identifier in the touchpad configuration section must match.) Generic USB support can be added with:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

```

Again, the identifiers must mach. 

3.Xorg.conf refresh and sync rates

You need to configure your xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for the refresh and sync rates, or Xorg will blank on startup. Here is the approperiate configuration: 

```

Section Monitor

     Identifier Monitor0

     HorizSync  31.5-48.5 #these are the official ranges from HP

     VertRefresh  40-70 #these are the official ranges from HP

     #skipping two lines to improve readability

EndSection
```

4.Nvidia GeForce4 440 Go 64M

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/nvidia-guide.xml

Twinview is supported by this card; you can clone monitors (for say, a presentaion) or have one virtual desktop that stretches between two screens. The germane part of the Xorg conf is this: 

```

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"     "True"     #Turns off the nvidia splash screen. 

        Option     "TwinView"

        Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

        Option     "MetaModes"       Option     "MetaModes"  "1024x768,1024x768;"

        Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-50"

        Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      0

EndSection

```

Pay special attention to the "Option     "TwinViewOrientation" " line, which will determine where the virtual monitor is relative to the display on the laptop. Options include:

```

        "RightOf"  (the default behavior if "TwinViewOrientation" is omitted)

        "LeftOf"

        "Above"

        "Below"

        "Clone"
```

It is necessary to specify 

```
     Option     "MetaModes"  "1024x768,1024x768;"
```

while using TwinView. The 1024x768 resolution will not display properly on your screen (see below,) but it will for the attached device. If you specify different resolutions for your screen and the external device, both displays will be screwed up in various ways (blank screen, not all of screen showing up, etc.)  

Adding options

```
nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0
```

to

```
/etc/modules.d/nvidia
```

fixes blank screen problems with the drivers > 1.0.6.111* 

This is not necessary with >=1.0-7664, yet it can't hurt.

The latest nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx packages (version 1.0.8174) properly support 1280x768 resolution. The earlier drivers do not--you couldn't get past 1024x768. Also, they would take the 1024x768 resolution (or 800x600, et al) and stretch it across the screen. Subsequently, things were wider than they should have been. Spheres were not perfect spheres. They were more like ovals. Thanks for the new drivers, Nividia!) 

5.Wireless via Ndiswrapper or bcm43xx

The card is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03). Broadcom does not write any drivers for their cards, that falls on Microsoft corporation, and several large computer retailers. Open source drivers would be easy enough to make, but Broadcom does not release specifications for their cards, and for good reason. Many 802.11 cards can do much more than what they were intended for, to the dismay of the FCC. For instance, it is possible to transmit on military frequencies with some cards. By not releasing specifications and binary only drivers, Broadcom stays out of trouble. So, how do you get a card to work for which there are only Windows drivers? You use the Windows drivers! There is a fantastic program called ndiswrapper which affords us this mocking of Microsoft and Broadcom. Ndiswrapper essentially fakes a Windows environment for the driver and then hijacks the connection for our own evil deeds. But, enough talk:

```
emerge ndiswrapper dhcpcd
```

Now, you are going to need two files, bcmwl5a.inf and bcmwl5.sys. These are the Windows drivers. You can get them at http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&lang=en&cc=us&os=228&dlc=en&product=385148&softwareitem=hb-22924-1 The 64 bit drivers can be found here: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186. The example only deals with the 32 bit drivers but the installation is the same except for the names. You're going to need a Windows machine or a copy of Wine to extract the files. (The 64 bit drivers are in a .zip, and do not need to be extracted via Windows) (Knoppix comes with Wine, which is a windows emulation program.) Extract the files to a new folder, /lib/windrivers/. Tell ndiwrapper what drivers to use, type:

```

cd /lib/windrivers

ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf

```

It is necessary to also have the bcmwl5.sys file in the same directory as the bcmwl5a.inf. Ndiswrapper uses it too and looks for it as the same directory as bcmwl5a.inf. Now, to use ndiswrapper, install it as a module; type: 

```

modprobe -a ndiswrapper
```

Congratulations, you now have the wireless working, and it has automatically connected to the nearest open access point. To select different networks, or to put it in ad-hoc mode, et cetera, you're going to need wireless-tools:

```
emerge wireless-tools
```

Then read the manual on iwconfig and iwlist if you are unfarmiliar with the wireless-tools. The iwconfig command configures everything from encryption to the essid name. iwlist scan will come in handy too, to view the avaliable wireless networks. 

```
man iwconfig

man iwlist
```

To use the wireless to connect to the outside world, tell Linux to use the wifi connction and to DHCP background on it. 

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

dhcpcd wlan0
```

Note: A newer method of using the broadcom radio is to use the bcm43xx code first included in the 2.6.17-rc2 kernel. See http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ for more information.

Obsolete note: with kernels <=2.6.9 the wireless will randomly fail. This is an IRQ problem and can be solved by passing append="acpi=noirq" to your bootloader or upgrading to the latest kernel. 

6.Support for Sound and Ethernet in Kernel

For the ethernet, build-in, or modularize ReakTek RTL-8139 PCI Fast Ethernet support under Device Drivers-->Networking Device Support-->Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)-->EISA, VLB, PCI, and onboard controllers--> RealTek RTL-8129/8130/8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter support

For sound, build-in, or modularize Device Drivers-->Sound-->Soundcard Support-->Advanced Linux Sound Architexture-->PCI devices-->Intel/SiS/nVidia/AMD/ALi AC97 Controller

7.Servicing the fans; m-pci slot?

After a few months of use in hostile environments, it would not be a bad idea to clean out the fans. The fans have their own panel on the bottom that you can take off just for them. There isn't anything too delicate (though I would be careful not to bend the copper heatsink fins) in there, and you should be able to open your own case and clean out any gunk that is in there. In my case (pardon the word play), I cleaned out a copious amount of hair... I also went all the way and opened the whole thing up, I was looking for a m-pci slot so I could perhaps remove the Broadcom radio and add in a different one with better *nix support. You can find m-pci 802.11's on newegg btw. All the goodies appear to be under the motherboard which looked very tricky and dangerous to acess. I could barely put all the screws back in, so I'm glad I didn't try to remove the superstructure and dive under the motherboard. 

8.Hard Buttons, Card Reader, and Modem

Check out thread Wiki for sister laptop: http://prinsig.se/weekee/index.php/Main_Page

The volume/mute buttons on the front as well as the "WWW" button do not need to be mapped by the kernel and can be used out-of-the-box with a program such as xbindkeys in portage. Here is a xbindkeys config for the volume/mute keys:

```
"amixer  set "Master" 4%+ && amixer set "PCM" 4%+"

    m:0x0 + c:176

"amixer  set "Master" toggle"

    m:0x0 + c:160

"amixer  set "Master" 4%- && amixer set "PCM" 4%-"

    m:0x0 + c:174

```

This is just one way to setup these keys. There are perhaps a hundred different ways to do it, some are better than others, but this one is simple. 

The modem has experimental drivers in the linux kernel, (Device Drivers-> Sound-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture-> PCI devices)  which have a higher propensity to work on a 32 bit system, rather than a 64 bit one. Check out http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/ for more information.

9.Full Xorg conf

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Touchpad" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "USB"      "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        Option         "OffTime"        "20" #Turn the backlight and lcd off after 20 mins

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib64/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

#Section "Extensions"

#    Option "Composite" "true"

#EndSection #see [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency[/url] for more info on Composite

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "USB"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier "Touchpad"

   Driver "synaptics"

   Option "SendCoreEvents"             "yes"

   Option "Protocol"                   "auto-dev"

   Option "Device"                     "/dev/input/event2"

   Option "LeftEdge"                   "120"

   Option "RightEdge"                  "830"

   Option "TopEdge"                    "120"

   Option "BottomEdge"                 "650"

   Option "FingerLow"                  "14"

   Option "FingerHigh"                 "15"

   Option "MaxTapTime"                 "130"

   Option "MaxTapMove"                 "5"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime"       "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta"            "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta"           "40"

   Option "MinSpeed"                   "0.45"

   Option "MaxSpeed"                   "1.05"

   Option "AccelFactor"                "0.04"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"         "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"         "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling"            "1"

   Option "RTCornerButton"             "0"

   Option "RBCornerButton"             "0"

   Option "LTCornerButton"             "0"

   Option "LBCornerButton"             "0"

 EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync    31.5-48.5

        VertRefresh  40-60

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Option     "NoLogo"     "True"

        Option     "TwinView"

        Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

        Option     "MetaModes"  "1024x768,1024x768;"

        Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-50"

        Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

#       Option     "RenderAccel" "true" 

#       Option     "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" #see [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency[/url] for info

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Screen      0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1280x800"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Copyright 2007 Travers Buda. All rights reserved. No warranty stated or implied for any purpose. Not responsible for damages resulting from use of this information. Redistribution is permitted, so long as this copyright notice is kept intact.Last edited by Travers on Sun Apr 08, 2007 6:09 am; edited 17 times in total

----------

## mikecore

It is basicly the same computer but, I have the ATI video/sound chipset

and so I have been unable to get my wireless network card working

I have everthing working but the card reader and the wireless.

the true model number on mine is HP zv5034us.

----------

## NinerFan

I'm going nuts.

my lspci output, unless i'm blind,  looks the same:

```

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Host Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 LPC Bridge (rev a6)

0000:00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

0000:00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 1.1 (rev a5)

0000:00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 USB 2.0 (rev a2)

0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 Audio (rev a2)

0000:00:06.1 Modem: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00d9 (rev a2)

0000:00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce3 IDE (rev a5)

0000:00:0a.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

0000:00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce3 AGP Bridge (rev a4)

0000:00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

0000:00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

0000:00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

0000:00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 64M] (rev a3)

0000:02:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB21 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

0000:02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

0000:02:04.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1620 PC Card Controller (rev 01)

0000:02:04.2 System peripheral: Texas Instruments PCI1620 Firmware Loading Function (rev 01)

```

But my usb ports don't work at all.  Acts like it isn't even suppling power.  An optical mouse doesn't light up.

On another partition, I tried installing Fedora core 3, amd64 version, and Mandrake 10.1 standard 32bit version.  And usb doesn't work in them either.

The odd thing is, during both those distro's installation programs, I was using a usb mouse just fine.  Also, Knoppix and MandrakeMove, the usb works fine there.

Does anyone have a suggestion on what is going on?

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## Travers

Ok, two things:

You need to modularize or build-in usb support in your kernel. You also need to install hotpluging. It may be that everything is working fine, including USB support in kernel, but since you don't have hotpluging, your mouse is not going to work. Also, I've had a USB mouse plugged in before boot, and when I get into KDE, it does not work. Still figuring that one out. But, here's what you have to do:

```
emerge hotplug

rc-update add hotplug default
```

Now, reboot and plug in the mouse when you are in KDE or what have you. If that dosen't work, come back and I'll tell you how to configure the kernel for USB support.

----------

## spammerei

How do you get to run ndiswrapper with 64 bit AMD?

----------

## Travers

One of the ndiswrapper developers told me that there is no way to get it to work in 64 bit. No flaw of code, but of fundamentals.

----------

## Travers

Update: ndiswrapper can only interface with a 64 bit kernel if it is 64 bit. A 32 bit windows binary can't interface with a 64 bit app. So, we are going to have to wait until there are 64 bit windows binaries. And those will probably be buggy. =)

----------

## tuxfan

How do you got a resolution of 1280x800 on X.org? I've tried something, but it don't work for me.

----------

## Travers

Like this. 

```

SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes  "1280x800" "1024x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

```

I can't say that I've done 1280x800, but I think its supported. If not, it will drop down to 1024...

Xorg is giving me some trouble. I uninstalled gnome in favor of Fluxbox, and now I can't get the nvidia drivers to work--the screen goes black. The generic nv driver works fine. Anyone else in this jam? I don't really need acceleration, but I don't like the way the screen tweaks out when you kill X using the nv driver.

----------

## iz

Thanks, Travers.  

I like the idea of opening threads for users with the same (or similar) computers or hardware devices.  It truly helps!

----------

## Hieronymus

 *spammerei wrote:*   

> How do you get to run ndiswrapper with 64 bit AMD?

 

First make sure you have support for wireless networkcards in the kernel: device drivers>network>wireless, built the kernel and start with configureing ndiswrapper, as follows:

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge ndiswrapper 
```

then download the 64bit drivers for the broadcom card from this site:

http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/drivers.php these are the 64bit drivers!

then

```
 ndiswrapper -i drivername 
```

```
 modprobe ndiswrapper 
```

and then it should work, to test:

```
 iwconfig wlan0 
```

  (if iwconfig doesnt exist: emerge wireless-tools)

and to see if you have connection with an AP:

```
 iwlist wlan0 scan 
```

----------

## Hieronymus

 *tuxfan wrote:*   

> How do you got a resolution of 1280x800 on X.org? I've tried something, but it don't work for me.

 

Ok, for nvidia do the following:

```
 emerge nvidia-glx 
```

then

```
 gtf 1280 800 60 
```

copy the output this command gives into your xorg.conf under the monitor section like this:

```

Section "Monitor" 

Identifier "LCD" 

HorizSync 49.68 

VertRefresh 60

Modeline "1280x800" 83.91 1280 1312 1624 1656 800 816 824 841 

EndSection 

```

next put mode "1280x800" in the Screen sections  

now it should work

----------

## Jayso

 *mikecore wrote:*   

> It is basicly the same computer but, I have the ATI video/sound chipset
> 
> and so I have been unable to get my wireless network card working
> 
> I have everthing working but the card reader and the wireless.
> ...

 

I have the same laptop also, I got just about everything working on mine.

ndiswrapper for wireless is just about flawless...

touchpad was a no brainer

and of course, no 3d drivers for this version of the ATI mobile chipset kinda does suck.

sound is fine but every now and again it gets a bit flaky..

Getting the hard wired buttons to work would be awesome though, especially the sound buttons, the hardwire button for the wireless works for me  :Razz: 

Any suggestions?

----------

## die_vms_die

I got the nvidia driver working by passing argument to modprobe.

For permant fix put:

modprobe nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0

in /etc/conf.d/local.start

glxgears

6407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1281.400 FPS

7925 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1585.000 FPS

BTW chromium worked well at 1024x768, and screen doesn't garble after ctrl-alt-F#. 

Relevant xorg.conf setting:

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
>     Identifier  "lcd"
> 
>     HorizSync   40-60
> ...

 

It seems the NVreg_Mobile is somewhat documented.

What's up with only blanking screen??

from: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-6629/README.txt

 *Quote:*   

> The "Mobile" kernel option can be set to any of the following values:
> 
>     0xFFFFFFFF : let the kernel module auto detect the correct value
> 
>              1 : Dell laptops
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>   o DPMS and Flat Panel
> 
>         DPMS modes "suspend" and "standby" do not work correctly on a
> 
>         flat panel display.  The screen becomes blank instead of the
> ...

 

----------

## numbaonestunna

 *NinerFan wrote:*   

> I'm going nuts.
> 
> my lspci output, unless i'm blind,  looks the same:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I had the same problem... you need to flash the BIOS from the HP site to their 1.34 or whatever the January flash was.  It was just released a couple of months ago.  Don't ask... I don't know why the old firmware doesn't work.  It's really stupid, but I bet that is your solution.

----------

## spammerei

My PCMCIA card works now (don't ask me how), but only if I insert the card AFTER having booted.

What can be the problem? Directly after boot lspci doesn't show the card.

----------

## Jayso

I got hotkeys working!

emerge -v hotkeys

then edit the /etc/hotkeys.conf

this is what I have in my conf:

```

############################################################

# Global configuration for hotkeys                         #

############################################################

# These are the default values.

# A line starting with # is a comment.

### Specify the default keyboard  (without the .def extension) so you

### don't need to specify -t every time

 Kbd=hp5181

# PrevTrack=xmms --rew

# Play=xmms --play-pause

# Stop=xmms --stop

# Pause=xmms --pause

# NextTrack=xmms --fwd

# Rewind=

 WebBrowser=firefox-bin

```

and it works great, the only two buttons that dont work are the pictures and media buttons,

 ran xev to get keycodes and neither of those two buttons return any keycodes..

So all you have to do is run hotkeys on startup with X and you are done.

----------

## spammerei

 *spammerei wrote:*   

> My PCMCIA card works now (don't ask me how), but only if I insert the card AFTER having booted.
> 
> What can be the problem? Directly after boot lspci doesn't show the card.

 

See here, that solved all.

http://lists.pcxperience.com/pipermail/linuxr3000/2004-November/004007.html

----------

## zendron

anyone got lm-sensors working on this nForce3 boards? The only clue on temperature i get is from acpi. If i set the cpufreq governor to ondemand during i emerge something, the temperature from acpi gets very fast over 60 °C,  so i set it quick back to powersave.

I compiled  i2c and lm_sensors all as modules and ran sensors-detect. It detects the i2c-nforce2 but without any algorythm. Anyone lm-sensors running?

----------

## Jayso

these links might help you out a bit.

http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78/cvs/lm_sensors2/doc/busses/i2c-nforce2

and this one:

http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html

To break it down a bit, from what the page says, there is no "internal" kernel support for the nforce3 sensors.

Yolu have to emerge lm_sensors >= 2.9.0

However, currently lm_sensors is masked for the version 2.9.0

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=lm_sensors

Try the latest verison of lm_sensors by doing:

echo "sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.9.0 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

or if you have an amd64 system:

echo "sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.9.0 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

then `emerge -pv lm_sensors`

Just a FYI, you might want to read the changelog and see exactly where the standings are and what bugs are known, just to make sure you dont have too many problems.

----------

## zendron

I did that all, thanks, but the problem is i think, lm_sensors >=2.9.0 has support for the nforce3 MCP 150 but not for LCP 150, which is used in this amd64 Notebooks. I will mail the i2c-nforce2 maintainer these days, perhaps it is only minor work needed to support this bridge.

----------

## REDONDOS

HP zv5370 (amd64, 15.4'' 16:9 Widescreen, Broadcom 4306 WLAN Chipset [only showing hardware that matters to the post])

1) How should I configure grub to have a 1280x800 console resolution?

2) Also, I am playing with /etc/conf.d/wireless and it just doesn't work. Let me explain:

If I configure my card in the traditional manner, it works perfectly:

```
modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever

dhcpcd wlan0
```

Ok, now if I use the method described here: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

```
/etc/conf.d/net

iface_wlan0="dhcp"

/etc/conf.d/wireless

preferred_aps=( "whatever" )

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.eth0 /etc/init.d/net.wlan0
```

Finally, testing it:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

* Bringing wlan0 up via DHCP...
```

And it stays there. Typing iwconfig clearly shows that no ESSID has been set up for the card.

I'm doing this because I want to be able to actually see wlan0 going up as it happens with eth0 at boot.

Any ideas?

----------

## Jayso

Can you get the interface working via command line?

If you cant then I would say check your driver.

does `ndiswrapper -l` say hardware found, driver loaded?

And usually I dont set the mode.

All I do for my wireless is:

modprobe ndiswrapper

iwconfig wlan0 essid whatever

dhcpcd wlan0

and it works

----------

## REDONDOS

 *Jayso wrote:*   

> Can you get the interface working via command line?

 

 *REDONDOS wrote:*   

> If I configure my card in the traditional manner, it works perfectly:
> 
> ```
> modprobe ndiswrapper
> 
> ...

 

But I don't want it to be this way. I want to be able to start it through the '/etc/conf.d/wireless start' command.

----------

## Travers

Lol, I know this isn't neat and all, but write a shell script to bring up your wlan0, give it execute permissions, and add the path and name to /etc/conf.d/local.start. When init gets around to launching local, the script will be executed and your wifi brought up.

----------

## mccubbin

 *die_vms_die wrote:*   

> I got the nvidia driver working by passing argument to modprobe.
> 
> For permant fix put:
> 
> modprobe nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0
> ...

 

I solved the same problem by putting that line in /etc/modules.d/nvidia

Just add this line:

    options nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0

and it works perfectly.  My nvidia module loads on startup and it correctly configured.

----------

## RicardoJones

I am a newbie to linux and I have tried for 5 days in vain to load gentoo on my zv5000.  I am a very patient person, but I've about had it.  I got gentoo running on a desktop without much hassle, but the laptop is about to kill me.  I seem to have a different problem every time I reload it and I think it stems from me not understanding hardware and architecture very much...i.e. I don't know what exactly to compile into my kernel and what modules to load and lots of other big words I don't quite get.  I have tried most of the things specific to certain drivers and/or my specific laptop here, but to no avail.  I found this topic useful, but it didn't get me up and running.  I think what I need are a few more details...like exactly what options to compile into the kernel (which if I understand it correctly, someone with this same laptop could post or send their .config file and I could load that).  Any help would be appreciated.  I am hoping not to switch the laptop to a different flavor.

----------

## Travers

Confirmed that adding options 

```
nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0
```

 to 

```
/etc/modules.d/nvidia
```

 fixes blank screen problems with the drivers > 1.0.6.111*

Travers

----------

## shade266

This thread deserves a sticky. Great job with the details. Thanks to this thread my Emachines Broadcom card works perfectly with every wireless network I utilize. Good job and thanks again. 

Also, kudos to the developers on the AMD64 project(s) you guys/gals are fantastic for ushering in the new developments for the 64-bit platform. Everyone who posts a query here needs to thank the developers and the authors of threads such as this one.

----------

## piercey

I dont know if everyone else here is using this laptop in native 64bit mode (like myself), but I have everything working in it (even the mute button light turns on  :Very Happy: ) except for swsuspend so far. I must say that when I first bought my laptop almost nothing worked, and 64bit was even worse, but as time went by support has become great. So a big thanks to the amd64 team  :Smile: 

There is a wiki for this laptops brother, the Compaq R3000 (almost EXACT SAME laptop), which you may find helpful:

http://prinsig.se/weekee/index.php/Main_Page

----------

## fasorud

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I dont know if everyone else here is using this laptop in native 64bit mode (like myself), but I have everything working in it (even the mute button light turns on ) except for swsuspend so far. I must say that when I first bought my laptop almost nothing worked, and 64bit was even worse, but as time went by support has become great. So a big thanks to the amd64 team 
> 
> There is a wiki for this laptops brother, the Compaq R3000 (almost EXACT SAME laptop), which you may find helpful:
> ...

 

Piercey:

I got my zv5380us running in native 64bit mode  :Smile:  I love it!!! Everything works like a charm..except the different buttons on the keyboard (wireless, mouse, mute...etc).

You mentioned that you got your mute working...how did you do that? And does that mean you have all the other buttons working?

UPDATE:

I got my keys to work in KDE. If anyone wants to know how to do it or my setup let me know.

----------

## die_vms_die

Setting NVreg_Mobile=0 in /etc/modules.d/nvidia, gets the native 1280x800 resolution, but then DPMS doesn't work.

If I load nvidia module without argument or set NVreg_Mobile= 1,2,3,4, or 5 the screen resolution if borked, but

```
xset dpms force off
```

 does turn off the backlight.

Additionally tried setting NVreg_SoftEDIDs=0 in /etc/modules.d/nvidia and Option "IgnoreEDID" "true" in xorg.conf.

I couldn't come up a solution for having both native resolution and DPMS.

----------

## Travers

What is so hot about DPMS?

----------

## die_vms_die

The 1.0-7664 nvidia drivers release June 1, 2005 currently ~amd64 seem to have proper info on this machine's screen.

The NVreg_Mobile=0 setting is NO longer needed.

Finally got 1280x800 and DPMS  :Very Happy: 

I'm a physicist ,but think seti is nuts.

I leave the machine running FAH, when emerge ain't cranking away.

DPMS, Display Power Management Signaling, can turn the LCD & backlight off.

Benefits being lower electric bill, and backlight not burning out.

Holding down the ugly lid switch thing turns off backlight,lcd is still active, whereas the DPMS "off state" seems to turn off the display in addition to the backlight.

DPMS works for CRTs too.  Standy and suspend states are actually useful there too, monitor comes back on quick.

----------

## Travers

Sweet, I'll add DPMS stuff into my ACPI scripts!

----------

## mikkoloo

 *Travers wrote:*   

> Sweet, I'll add DPMS stuff into my ACPI scripts!

 

I use kde (3.4.1) and in the settings there are energy star options. Are these the same as the xset stuff and will it be supported the same way? How do I check if i really got dpms working? I'm using the latest nvidia driver and the screen actually blanks after the interval i set, but is it the real thing so to speak?

----------

## mikkoloo

and another thing about this laptop. My laptop (zv5470EA) got the PC87591 chipset acording to sensors-detect.

```
no driver for Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO yet
```

when will this be available? the page says "no plan" and something about one user requested. Do you have the same chipset on your 5000's or does it varry? If we have the same and it's not yet supported, couldn't we request it somewhere? lm_sensors is a little poor with just ram detection...

----------

## cylamanae

Help Im running the same laptop... The nvidia driver that im loading is 1.0.7174. I have also tried to run the driver 1.0.6629 without it working correctly. I have done everthing in this forum to get the video to work.   My video is not showing the full screen the right side is missing about half an inch. The bottom is not working correctly also. It is all blurry. If any one has any ideas Please help. It was working correctly till i decided to reinstall.... 

Thanks in advance.

Calvin

----------

## Travers

Try removing all framebuffer support from your kernel. (Device drivers--->graphics)

----------

## cylamanae

I have no frambuffer support enabled within my kernel. I get the nvidia logo and all but its just not using the whole screen.

Thanks for the help so far.

----------

## mikkoloo

I had the same problem, I think this will solve it:

```
Section "Monitor"

  Option       "CalcAlgorithm" "CheckDesktopGeometry"

  HorizSync    31.5-48.5

  Identifier   "LCD"

  ModelName    "PAVILION ZV5000"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "HEWLETT-PACKARD"

  VertRefresh  40-70

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline      "1024x768" 61.89 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 794

  Modeline      "1024x768" 63.04 1024 1080 1184 1344 768 769 772 795 -HSync -VSync

  Modeline      "1280x800" 77.71 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 826 -HSync -VSync

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "GeForce4 440 Go 64M"

  BusID        "1:0:0"

  Driver       "nvidia"

  VendorName   "NVidia"

  Identifier   "GeForce4 440 Go"

#  Option       "FlatPanelProperties" "Scaling = aspect-scaled"

  Option       "NoLogo" "0"

#  Option       "RenderAccel" "true"

  Option       "IgnoreEDID" "1"

  Option       "AllowGLXWithComposite" "1"

  Option        "NVAGP" "2"

EndSection
```

Its some junk in there too, nvm that.

----------

## cylamanae

Hmm that has not helped Im going to try recompiling my kernel later tonight. If any one has any more ideas any help would be apreaciated. 

Thanks 

Calvin

----------

## mikkoloo

I really dont think that has anything to do with the kernel. I had the exact same thing and the problem is prolly that you get a 4:3 rez unscaled. I'd use the tool for finding out the resolutions and try with that.

----------

## cylamanae

Thanks for all ur help I figured it out. The problem was in the xorg.conf file and all but it was just something really small that I over looked. I had the display set at "1024x768" not 1280x800.  

Thanks

Calvin

----------

## Travers

Curious, here's my xorg.conf: 

```
SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Modes "1024x768"

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

```

Whatever =)

----------

## mikkoloo

Some other things ive come across using this laptop.

PCMCIA is kinda broken for me on AMD64 native. EXCEPT if i use kernel 2.6.11 patched to 2.6.12-rc5 and further patched with mm2 patches for this kernel. This is the only kenrel i found working with this laptop and pcmcia together with my WiFi card (orinoco_cs).

When using the current (>6629) nvidia driver and RenderAccel in xorg I discovered a lot of lockups, esp together with the composite extension. If you have the same problem, downgrading the driver might help.

I still have problems with this old driver and fullscreen gaming (quake3). I think I need modes for the lower resolutions for that. If someone knows how to get them, please post a reply.

Cheers.

----------

## cylamanae

Mayby someone can help me.  I am trying to get wireless to work I am getting the following error.   I have followed the steps to the mark.  

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     no access points found

 *   Couldn't find any access points on wlan0

 *   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

I am like 3 feet away from the wireless router.  Does anybody have any ideas?

Thanks

----------

## freelight

Is there a way of getting the scrolling part or the touchpad to work as it should? I tried emerging synaptics and using that driver a while back, but it didn't work at all.

----------

## mikkoloo

 *freelight wrote:*   

> Is there a way of getting the scrolling part or the touchpad to work as it should? I tried emerging synaptics and using that driver a while back, but it didn't work at all.

 

I got it working good. I had some problems with X not finding a core pointer, so I put the usb mouse as CorePointer and the synaptics as secondary somehow as you might see in the end of my xorg.conf. I dont know if this is the way to do it and if it breaks something, but its working good for me. For the synaptics settings, it seems to work good with this laptop. I took away the sides and its now only scrolling on the right side. Its a matter of tuning tho.

You know that you must have the evdev interface and all that, right? Its all in the guides.

http://i-x.no-ip.com/micc/files/xorg.conf

----------

## griffin87

I finally got X to work! I had to download the drivers directly from NVidia's website.

 I got errors during the install of it, but it worked anyway.

I still can't get my touchpad to work.  :Sad:  The mouse-test app doesn't seem to find it either. I don't know what else to do about it, a usb mouse works fine.

----------

## mikkoloo

 *griffin87 wrote:*   

> I still can't get my touchpad to work.  The mouse-test app doesn't seem to find it either. I don't know what else to do about it, a usb mouse works fine.

 

load the synaptics module and take the settings you need in the xorg.conf from someone that got it working here. mine is:

```

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver                "synaptics"

  Identifier             "Synaptics"

  Option  "Device"              "/dev/input/mice"

  Option  "Protocol"          "auto-dev"

  Option  "LeftEdge"          "20"

  Option  "RightEdge"         "830"

  Option  "TopEdge"            "20"

  Option  "BottomEdge"        "800"

  Option  "FingerLow"         "14"

  Option  "FingerHigh"          "15"

  Option  "MaxTapTime"          "200"

  Option  "MaxTapMove"          "150"

  Option  "EmulateMidButtonTime"     "75"

  Option  "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

  Option  "HorizScrollDelta"        "20"

  Option  "MinSpeed"          "0.3"

  Option  "MaxSpeed"          "0.75"

  Option  "AccelFactor"         "0.03"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"     "200"

  Option  "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"     "200"

  Option  "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

  Option  "CircularScrolling"       "1"

  Option  "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

EndSection

```

you also need to load psmouse and evdev as modules and load evdev first of them. 

i suggest you use /dev/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6 and just place them in order.

----------

## ParadoxLife

 *Travers wrote:*   

> Update: ndiswrapper can only interface with a 64 bit kernel if it is 64 bit. A 32 bit windows binary can't interface with a 64 bit app. So, we are going to have to wait until there are 64 bit windows binaries. And those will probably be buggy. =)

 

Yes it is true but i have here the 64 bit drivers for windows http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=186

I have a question what  about the cd burner with the kernerl 2.6.12-r6 i can't did work it.....

And how i have to install synaptics when i run the command startx xorg don't start and i recive this message:

Mouse1 no synaptics event device found

Mouse1 The evdev kernel module seem to be missing

Cannot open /dev/input/mouse2

In order to install synaptics i have only started this command

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge synaptics

..... I have any others thing to do???

my synaptics xorg configuration

```
Section "Module"

    Load "glx"

    Load   "dbe"

    SubSection   "extmod"

   Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load "synaptics"

EndSection

......

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1o"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option   "Protocol"   "Auto"

    Option   "Device"   "/dev/mouse"

    Option   "maxtaptime"   "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Thanks, Jeff Houze

    Identifier "Mouse1"

    Driver "synaptics"

    Option "SendCoreEvents"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse2" # eventX number may vary depending on the laptop model

    Option "Protocol" "auto"

    # Next line required only if you want to disable the mousepad while typing:

    Option "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option "MinSpeed" "0.4"

    Option "MaxSpeed" "1.0"

    Option "AccelFactor" "0.04"

    Option  "LeftEdge"    "120"

    Option  "RightEdge"   "830"

    Option  "TopEdge"   "120"

    Option  "BottomEdge"    "650"

    Option  "FingerLow"   "14"

    Option  "FingerHigh"    "15"

    Option  "MaxTapTime"    "0"

    Option  "MaxTapMove"    "110"

    Option  "EmulateMidButtonTime"  "75"

    Option  "VertScrollDelta" "20"

    Option  "HorizScrollDelta"  "20"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"  "200"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"  "200"

    Option  "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    #  Option  "CircularScrolling" "1"

    #  Option  "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    #  Option  "CircScrollTrigger" "2"

EndSection
```

Last edited by ParadoxLife on Sun Sep 04, 2005 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ParadoxLife

ok i haven't launch modprobe evdev...

Now works but the problem of the burner remains   :Mad: 

----------

## alpaca

I'm having problems with my X configuration. I want to run in the native 1280x800 mode, but when i startx, it says my hsync for that mode is out of range. I have the latest drivers (nvidia-kernel-1.0.7676-r1).

My xorg.conf

```

# $XdotOrg: xc/programs/Xserver/hw/xfree86/xorgconf.cpp,v 1.2 2004/04/23 19:20:02 eich Exp $

#

# Copyright (c) 1994-1998 by The XFree86 Project, Inc.

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

#

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

#

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# THE XFREE86 PROJECT BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

#

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of the XFree86 Project shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from the

# XFree86 Project.

#

# $XConsortium: XF86Conf.cpp /main/22 1996/10/23 11:43:51 kaleb $

# **********************************************************************

# This is a sample configuration file only, intended to illustrate

# what a config file might look like.  Refer to the XF86Config(4/5)

# man page for details about the format of this file. This man page

# is installed as /usr/share/man/man5/xorg.conf.5x

# **********************************************************************

# The ordering of sections is not important in version 4.0 and later.

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath     "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

    # For XFS, uncomment this and comment the others

    # FontPath  "unix/:-1"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

# ModulePath can be used to set a search path for the X server modules.

# The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this is an optional section which is used to specify

# which run-time loadable modules to load when the X server starts up.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "glx"

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.  This contains various server-wide Options.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option     "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option     "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option     "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option     "DontZoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option     "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option     "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option     "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

# Set the basic blanking screen saver timeout.

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

# Set the DPMS timeouts.  These are set here because they are global

# rather than screen-specific.  These settings alone don't enable DPMS.

# It is enabled per-screen (or per-monitor), and even then only when

# the driver supports it.

    Option      "standby time"  "20"

    Option      "suspend time"  "30"

    Option      "off time"      "60"

# On some platform the server needs to estimate the sizes of PCI

# memory and pio ranges. This is done by assuming that PCI ranges

# don't overlap. Some broken BIOSes tend to set ranges of inactive

# devices wrong. Here one can adjust how aggressive the assumptions

# should be. Default is 0.

# Option   "EstimateSizesAggresively" "0"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), comment

# out the above line, and uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Set the keyboard auto repeat parameters.  Not all platforms implement

# this.

    Option      "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

# Specifiy which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1)).

#    Option     "Xleds" "1 2 3"

# To disable the XKEYBOARD extension, uncomment XkbDisable.

#    Option     "XkbDisable"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a European

# keyboard, you will probably want to use one of:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc102"

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc105"

#

# If you have a Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "microsoft"

#

# If you have a US "windows" keyboard you will want:

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc104"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#

# or:

#

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "de"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for xorg

#

#    Option     "XkbModel"      "pc101"

#    Option     "XkbLayout"     "us"

#    Option     "XkbVariant"    ""

#    Option     "XkbOptions"    ""

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

# The mouse protocol and device.  The device is normally set to /dev/mouse,

# which is usually a symbolic link to the real device.

    Option      "Protocol"      "Auto"

    Option      "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

    Option      "Buttons"       "5"

# On platforms where PnP mouse detection is supported the following

# protocol setting can be used when using a newer PnP mouse:

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Auto"

# When using mouse connected to a PS/2 port (aka "MousePort"), set the

# the protocol as follows.  On some platforms some other settings may

# be available.

#    Option "Protocol"  "PS/2"

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris), use

# the following instead of any of the lines above.  The Device line

# is not required in this case.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some older Logitech mice.  In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option     "BaudRate"      "9600"

#    Option     "SampleRate"    "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option     "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option     "Emulate3Timeout"       "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice, or any

# 3-button mouse where the middle button generates left+right button

# events.

#    Option     "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# Some examples of extended input devices

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "hp_tft"

    Modeline "1280x800" 83.46 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 828 -HSync +Vsync

#    HorizSync  31.5-48.5 #these are the official ranges from HP

#    VertRefresh  40-70 #these are the official ranges from HP

    #skipping two lines to improve readability

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

Section "Device"

    Option     "NoLogo"     "True"     #Turns off the nvidia splash screen.

    Option     "TwinView"

    Option     "TwinViewOrientation" "Clone"

    Option     "MetaModes"  "1280x1024,1280x1024; 1280x1024; 1024x768,1024x768; 1024x768; 800x600,800x600; 800x600"

    Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-50"

    Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go 32M]"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen      0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

# The Identifier, Device and Monitor lines must be present

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "nvidia"

    Monitor     "hp_tft"

# The favoured Depth and/or Bpp may be specified here

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSection "Display"

        Viewport   0 0

        Depth   24

        Modes   "1280x800"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen      "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".  In this example, "Mouse1" is the core pointer,

# and "Mouse2" is an extended input device that also generates core

# pointer events (i.e., both mice will move the standard pointer).

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

and my /etc/modules.d/nvidia (is this needed?)

```

# Nvidia drivers support

alias char-major-195 nvidia

alias /dev/nvidiactl char-major-195

# To tweak the driver the following options can be used, note that

# you should be careful, as it could cause instability!! For more

# option see /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r4/README.gz

#

#   To enable Side Band Adressing:  NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1

#

#   To enable Fast Writes: NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

#

# To enable both for instance, uncomment following line:

#

#options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

modprobe nvidia NVreg_Mobile=0

```

Any ideas?

----------

## Travers

Alpaca,

uncomment out this part: 

```
#    HorizSync  31.5-48.5 #these are the official ranges from HP

#    VertRefresh  40-70 #these are the official ranges from HP 
```

----------

## deebus

I copied the xorg.conf from the first post, but every time I start X, I get a couple error messages about failing to load a couple modules: 

```

(EE) Failed to load module "bitmap" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "pcidata" (module does not exist, 0)

```

I'm not really sure what I can do to fix that...can anyone help?

----------

## ywoodz

I have a question about this zv5000 laptop, why is it that in the bios I can't disable any on board peripherals?  the option isn't even in there, can someone please help?  email me if you would like... ywoodz@yahoo.com   Yahoo! IM "yankiewoodz"

----------

## Jack792222

I have the hp pavilion zv5000, I am just learning about computers and I can't find my manual. Can anybody PLEASE HELP ME. How can I burn a DVD or can you tell me if I'm able to please e-mail me at jmcgreehin@yahoo.com. Plaese Help THANKS

----------

## Lady D

I have a zv5000 that belong to a friend of mine.  He has had trouble with it shuting down on startup and while he is using it.  This comp has crashed at least 3 times.  My brother has reformatted the hard drive and did a freah install back in July.  The problem persisted and here I am doing the same thing.  I thought my friend was doing something to cause this so I took his laptop and brought it home with me.  I have done the fresh install and everything seem to be going fine.  I was just plum thrilled.  I shut it down and each time it started up just fine.  The next day I tried to star it up and the dang thing kept shutting down in the middle of startup.  It will even shut down if I hav it on and nothing is being done to it.  I have decided that the reason the comp eventually crashes is because it is turning off without going through the proper shutdown routine so many times that it is losing files and its mind. *S*  I have tried working with HP but they have not been any help. After enough failures it will come up asking to start in safe mode, continue starting as usual, or last known good... I usually choose this one. 

I am not a computer person but I can usually troubleshoot.  

Has anyone else had this problem?

PLEASE HELP!!!!

Thanks

----------

## Travers

Could be thermal problems--automatic shutdown. Or some other hardware trouble. I don't think it's related to software. You don't have too may options.

Are you even running Gentoo?

----------

